# Betrug von C*** M*** ebay und * Internet Shop



## Pit (6 Juli 2013)

Vorsicht Betrüger!!

Ich habe Anzeige erstattet, das übliche anfangs netter Kontakt er hat mich mehrmals angerufen und über whatsapp kontaktiert, das Smartphone Note 2 wurde nie verschickt. Sobald er das Geld hat nicht mehr zu erreichen.
Mir hat er einen fake Hermes Versand Schein per mail gesendet bei ebay nennt er sich thediva1983 und level6media unter den gleichen Namen betreibt er seinen online Shop. 

Wer wurde noch betrogen?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Juli 2013)

Deine Angaben sind mehr als dürftig! Wie hast Du ihm das Geld "geschickt"? Meinst Du, daß ihm die Domain leel6media.de gehört? Wer ist Nina aus Minden, die bei der Denic eingetragen ist? Level6Media gibt es auch bei Facebook.

Sofern Du eine Adresse hast, setze Ihn per Einschreiben in Verzug und leite danach das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren ein.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Pit (22 Juli 2013)

Sorry heute erst Ihre Antwort gelesen. 
Das Geld wurde per Online Banking überwiesen. Als nur Ausreden und am Schluss Kontakt Abbruch seinerseits kam habe ich bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle in seiner angegebenen Adresse angerufen, da war der Name schon bekannt und der Kriminalbeamte gab mir den Rat umgehend Anzeige zu erstatten. 
Nach dem anfangs positiven und mündlichen Kontakt war ich zu naiv und vertraute ohne mich ausgiebig zu erkundigen. 
Seine Seite ist noch immer online und von den Beamten habe ich bis dato nichts gehört. 
Ich möchte nur andere warnen ist schon schlimm genug das es mir passiert ist.


----------

